# may i substitute the xilene for another product in order to crystalize MDMA base?



## IM BATMAN (Jul 5, 2022)

Im following the old Brighstar recipe, and he uses IPA/XYLENE but i hate the xylene, its oily and difficult to eliminate, im vacuum distilling untill no more IPA lefts but no the xilene.

only IPA is nor feasible?


----------



## William Dampier

Possible for small crystals. Next, you can grow crystals with recrystallization.


----------



## IM BATMAN

William Dampier said:


> Possible for small crystals. Next, you can grow crystals with recrystallization.



William Dampiertnx a lot!! thats what i thought , ill go for it then, since anyway i recrystalliyze all ,


----------

